# dvd drive won't open on PS2



## holtzegirl (Nov 10, 2003)

My son's friend dropped our PS2. Now the disk drive will not open. The game is still inside. I have tried pulling it a little but nothing works. It appears to 'try' to open but only moves out a few millimeters. Any suggestions?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

The disc is probably preventing it from opening. Try shaking it a little while it's closed, maybe that will dislodge it. Or, you could open it up and manually take it out, but thaty probably voids the warranty...you could try bringing it back to Sony, but you never know if they'll replace the disc for you or not.


----------



## holtzegirl (Nov 10, 2003)

how could I open it up manually?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Take off the rubber things on the bottom, unscrew the screws, find the CD drive, and take the CD out...


----------



## holtzegirl (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh my gosh! It worked!! My son thinks I'm a genius! Thank you so much!! I feel like queen for a day.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Awesome! Glad to hear it worked!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

remind him of this when he get's lippy with you


----------



## holtzegirl (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh believe me I will. I've already used it to get him to make me dinner!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

HAHA! that's great.


----------

